# portage tree aktuell ohne inet && usb mp3player

## eine Sage

Hallo Leute, brauche wohl mal wieder eure Hilfe!

Und zwar hat ein Freund ohne Inet Gentoo && alles andere von CD installiert, aber einer 1.2er, so dass der portage tree alt ist. Nun will er Programme installieren, die ich laden und brennen wuerde, aber wie gebe ich ihm einen aktuellen Portage tree???

Zweitens habe ich versucht meinen MP3-Player per USB anzuschliessen, fand auch diverse andere Threads zum Thema, befolgte sie, aber komme nun nicht weiter...

Ich habe alle USB-Sachen als Module kompiliert, alle SCSI Sachen fest reinkompiliert, das hotplug script installiert, er sagt auch am Start

*Mounting USB filesystems

aber sonst findet er /dev/sd* nicht, erstellt es auch nicht.

Der MP3Player bekommt auch keinen Strom. 

Habe vanilla-sources 2.4.20.

Meine .config findet ihr (in ca. 10 min) auf www.skyprogging.de/d/conf

Danke fuer Hilfe

Sage   :Very Happy: 

----------

## KiloLima

Hi,

also ich würde das so machen:

1. du machst ein tar acrchive von dem protage tree auf deiner kiste..in etwa so: 

```
tar cvzf portage.tar.gz /usr/portage
```

2. dann brennst du den auf cd (falls dein kumpel kein netz hat) und auf seiner kiste machste folgendes:

	a) seinen portage tree löschen 

```
rm -rf /usr/portage
```

	b) deinen portage tree drauf 

```
 tar xvzpf /mnt/cdrom/portage.tar.gz -C /usr
```

natürlich musst du die cd vorher nach /mnt/cdrom mounten  :Smile:  Ach ja, die "-C" option bei tar bewirkt, dass du auch mit sicherheit im /usr Verzeichnis entpackst...  :Laughing: 

Zum Thema MP3-Player:

du schreibst, dass du alle USB-Teile als Module kompiliert hast. Hast du dann auch das richtige USB-Modul geladen beim Start ? Sollte bei einem MP3-Player das modul "usb-storage" sein.

mfG

KiloLima

----------

## eine Sage

Zu 1. Danke so mach ich das!

Zu 2. Wie mach ich das?

----------

## KiloLima

äh wie wie machst du das ? egal, ich probiers mal so:

du solltest mal als folgendes in einer konsole machen:

```
 1. su - (dann das PWD eingeben)

2. modprobe usb-storage

```

Sollte keiner Fehler liefern. Und nun probiers noch mal mit deinem MP3-Player. Wenn das dan klappt dann kannst du das Modul auch automatisch laden lassen beim Systemstart:

```
 echo usb-storage >> /etc/modules.autoload
```

bis denne,

KiloLima

----------

## eine Sage

Ich kann mit der Konsole wohl umgehen  :Laughing: 

Ich habe nur noch nie mit dem speziellen Thema gearbeitet, sprich nie zuvor etwas als Modul kompiliert... Warum auch? Obs nun direkt im Kernel gestartet wird oder das Script das ein paar Sekunden spaeter macht...

Nein, liefert keinen Fehler, der Player geht trotzdem nicht...

Aber dafuer habe ich wohl den Fehler gefunden:

Beim Start, wenn 

*Starting USB and PCI hotplugging...

kommt, meldet er min. 20 Fehlermeldungen ala

```

insmod: /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/drivers/usb/usb-ohci.o: init_module: No such device

insmod: Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.

You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

...

```

Am Ende sagt er hotplug failed...

Was kann ich da tuen?

----------

## KiloLima

 *Quote:*   

> insmod: /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/drivers/usb/usb-ohci.o: init_module: No such device

 

Ist das Modul usb-ohci auch wirklich in /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/drivers/usb/ ? Wenn ja, dann bräuchte ich mal deine System-Konfiguration ? Sprich was für ne CPU etc. und vor allem was für ein Mainboard-Chipsatz. Es kann nämlich sein, das du einfach das falchsche usb-core module verwendest für dein board und dann geht halt nix.

Ach ja, es macht sehr wohl was aus, ob man Kernel-Teile als Modul oder fest einkompiliert...zum Beispiel Kernel-Grösse, Sicherheit etc...

mfG

KiloLima[/quote]

----------

## eine Sage

Zum System habe ich leider sehr wenige Infos, ist ein Notebook, genaue Hardwareinfos habe ich nie bekommen...

Modul ist drinn.

Sieh selbst:

```

sh-2.05a$ dir /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/drivers/usb     

hcd  storage  uhci.o  usb-ohci.o  usb-uhci.o

sh-2.05a$ cat /proc/pci

PCI devices found:

  Bus  0, device   0, function  0:

    Host bridge: Transmeta Corporation LongRun Northbridge (rev 1).

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xefe00000 [0xefefffff].

  Bus  0, device   0, function  1:

    RAM memory: Transmeta Corporation SDRAM controller (rev 0).

  Bus  0, device   0, function  2:

    RAM memory: Transmeta Corporation BIOS scratchpad (rev 0).

  Bus  0, device   5, function  0:

    Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 16).

      IRQ 5.

      Master Capable.  Latency=64.  Min Gnt=32.Max Lat=64.

      I/O at 0xd800 [0xd8ff].

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xeffd8f00 [0xeffd8fff].

  Bus  0, device   6, function  0:

    Multimedia audio controller: Acer Laboratories Inc. [ALi] M5451 PCI AC-Link Controller Audio Device (rev 2).

      IRQ 11.

      Master Capable.  Latency=64.  Min Gnt=2.Max Lat=24.

      I/O at 0xda00 [0xdaff].

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xeffd9000 [0xeffd9fff].

  Bus  0, device   7, function  0:

    ISA bridge: Acer Laboratories Inc. [ALi] M1533 PCI to ISA Bridge [Aladdin IV] (rev 0).

  Bus  0, device   8, function  0:

    Modem: Acer Laboratories Inc. [ALi] M5457 AC-Link Modem Interface Controller (rev 0).

      IRQ 9.

      Master Capable.  Latency=64.  

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xeffda000 [0xeffdafff].

      I/O at 0xde00 [0xdeff].

  Bus  0, device   9, function  0:

    VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 300/200 (rev 144).

      Prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xe0000000 [0xe7ffffff].

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xeffe0000 [0xefffffff].

      I/O at 0xdc00 [0xdc7f].

  Bus  0, device  16, function  0:

    IDE interface: Acer Laboratories Inc. [ALi] M5229 IDE (rev 196).

      IRQ 14.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  Min Gnt=2.Max Lat=4.

      I/O at 0xff00 [0xff0f].

  Bus  0, device  17, function  0:

    Bridge: Acer Laboratories Inc. [ALi] M7101 PMU (rev 0).

  Bus  0, device  20, function  0:

    USB Controller: Acer Laboratories Inc. [ALi] USB 1.1 Controller (rev 3).

      IRQ 10.

      Master Capable.  Latency=64.  Max Lat=80.

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xeffdb000 [0xeffdbfff].

sh-2.05a$ 

```

Meine Kernelconfig kannst du unter dem Link oben begutachten..

Danke fuer deine Muehe   :Laughing: 

----------

## eine Sage

Kilo?   :Rolling Eyes: 

Noch da?

*sheep*

----------

## sieter

Hi,

hast Du mal dmesg probiert, ob´s da vielleicht Fehlermeldungen gibt?

sowas wie 

# found OHCI device ...

oder im logfile von deinem syslogd...

Ich tip jetzt nämlich mal ganz blöd auf ein IRQ-Problem   :Smile: 

----------

## eine Sage

Ja, dmesg liefert wirklich eklig viele Meldungen...

```

bash-2.05a# dmesg

Linux version 2.4.20 (root@fnord.diskordia.org) (gcc version 2.95.3 20010315 (release)) #20 Mon Feb 24 15:33:50 CET 2003

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000006ff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000006ff0000 - 0000000006ff8000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000006ff8000 - 0000000007000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fffc0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

111MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 28656

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 24560 pages.

zone(2): 0 pages.

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3

No local APIC present or hardware disabled

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 532.821 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 1061.68 BogoMIPS

Memory: 110540k/114624k available (1480k kernel code, 3696k reserved, 632k data, 108k init, 0k highmem)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

Buffer-cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (32 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (128 bytes/line)

CPU: Processor revision 1.3.1.2, 533 MHz

CPU: Code Morphing Software revision 4.2.7-8-278

CPU: 20011004 02:04 official release 4.2.7#7

CPU serial number disabled.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0080893f 0081813f 0000000e 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0080893f 0081813f 0000000e 00000000

CPU: Transmeta(tm) Crusoe(tm) Processor TM5600 stepping 03

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfda61, last bus=0

PCI: Using configuration type 1

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Using IRQ router ALI [10b9/1533] at 00:07.0

PCI: Hardcoded IRQ 14 for device 00:10.0

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

apm: BIOS not found.

Starting kswapd

Journalled Block Device driver loaded

devfs: v1.12c (20020818) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

ACPI: Core Subsystem version [20011018]

ACPI: Subsystem enabled

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI ISAPNP enabled

ttyS00 at 0x03f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS01 at 0x02f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 00:08.0

Redundant entry in serial pci_table.  Please send the output of

lspci -vv, this message (10b9,5457,1019,0f20)

and the manufacturer and name of serial board or modem board

to serial-pci-info@lists.sourceforge.net.

register_serial(): autoconfig failed

PC110 digitizer pad at 0x15E0, irq 10.

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ALI15X3: IDE controller on PCI bus 00 dev 80

PCI: Hardcoded IRQ 14 for device 00:10.0

ALI15X3: chipset revision 196

ALI15X3: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xff00-0xff07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xff08-0xff0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

hda: IC25N020ATCS04-0, ATA DISK drive

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

hdc: QSI DVD-ROM SDR-081, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

blk: queue c0357704, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

hda: 39070080 sectors (20004 MB) w/1768KiB Cache, CHS=2432/255/63, UDMA(33)

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

floppy0: Unable to grab IRQ6 for the floppy driver

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.26

PCI: Found IRQ 5 for device 00:05.0

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 Fast Ethernet at 0xc780af00, 00:0a:e6:29:40:c8, IRQ 5

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139C'

Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 77M

agpgart: no supported devices found.

[drm:drm_init] *ERROR* Cannot initialize the agpgart module.

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k scsi_hostadapter, errno = 2

kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k scsi_hostadapter, errno = 2

kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k scsi_hostadapter, errno = 2

kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k scsi_hostadapter, errno = 2

Trident 4DWave/SiS 7018/ALi 5451,Tvia CyberPro 5050 PCI Audio, version 0.14.10h, 15:38:59 Feb 24 2003

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 00:06.0

trident: ALi Audio Accelerator found at IO 0xda00, IRQ 11

ac97_codec: AC97 Audio codec, id: ALG64(Unknown)

ac97_codec: AC97 Audio codec, id: ALG64(Unknown)

Linux Kernel Card Services 3.1.22

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP, IGMP

IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 8192)

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

ds: no socket drivers loaded!

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 108k freed

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.19, 19 August 2002 on ide0(3,3), internal journal

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 00:14.0

usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xc7812000, IRQ 10

usb-ohci.c: usb-00:14.0, Acer Laboratories Inc. [ALi] USB 1.1 Controller

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

usb-ohci.c: request interrupt 10 failed

usb.c: USB bus 1 deregistered

Trying to vfree() nonexistent vm area (c7812000)

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 00:14.0

usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xc7812000, IRQ 10

usb-ohci.c: usb-00:14.0, Acer Laboratories Inc. [ALi] USB 1.1 Controller

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

usb-ohci.c: request interrupt 10 failed

usb.c: USB bus 1 deregistered

Trying to vfree() nonexistent vm area (c7812000)

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 00:14.0

usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xc7812000, IRQ 10

usb-ohci.c: usb-00:14.0, Acer Laboratories Inc. [ALi] USB 1.1 Controller

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

usb-ohci.c: request interrupt 10 failed

usb.c: USB bus 1 deregistered

Trying to vfree() nonexistent vm area (c7812000)

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 00:14.0

usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xc7812000, IRQ 10

usb-ohci.c: usb-00:14.0, Acer Laboratories Inc. [ALi] USB 1.1 Controller

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

usb-ohci.c: request interrupt 10 failed

usb.c: USB bus 1 deregistered

Trying to vfree() nonexistent vm area (c7812000)

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 00:14.0

usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xc7812000, IRQ 10

usb-ohci.c: usb-00:14.0, Acer Laboratories Inc. [ALi] USB 1.1 Controller

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

usb-ohci.c: request interrupt 10 failed

usb.c: USB bus 1 deregistered

Trying to vfree() nonexistent vm area (c7812000)

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 00:14.0

usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xc7812000, IRQ 10

usb-ohci.c: usb-00:14.0, Acer Laboratories Inc. [ALi] USB 1.1 Controller

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

usb-ohci.c: request interrupt 10 failed

usb.c: USB bus 1 deregistered

Trying to vfree() nonexistent vm area (c7812000)

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 00:14.0

usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xc7812000, IRQ 10

usb-ohci.c: usb-00:14.0, Acer Laboratories Inc. [ALi] USB 1.1 Controller

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

usb-ohci.c: request interrupt 10 failed

usb.c: USB bus 1 deregistered

Trying to vfree() nonexistent vm area (c7812000)

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 00:14.0

usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xc7812000, IRQ 10

usb-ohci.c: usb-00:14.0, Acer Laboratories Inc. [ALi] USB 1.1 Controller

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

usb-ohci.c: request interrupt 10 failed

usb.c: USB bus 1 deregistered

Trying to vfree() nonexistent vm area (c7812000)

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 00:14.0

usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xc7812000, IRQ 10

usb-ohci.c: usb-00:14.0, Acer Laboratories Inc. [ALi] USB 1.1 Controller

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

usb-ohci.c: request interrupt 10 failed

usb.c: USB bus 1 deregistered

Trying to vfree() nonexistent vm area (c7812000)

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 00:14.0

usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xc7812000, IRQ 10

usb-ohci.c: usb-00:14.0, Acer Laboratories Inc. [ALi] USB 1.1 Controller

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

usb-ohci.c: request interrupt 10 failed

usb.c: USB bus 1 deregistered

Trying to vfree() nonexistent vm area (c7812000)

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 00:14.0

usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xc7812000, IRQ 10

usb-ohci.c: usb-00:14.0, Acer Laboratories Inc. [ALi] USB 1.1 Controller

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

usb-ohci.c: request interrupt 10 failed

usb.c: USB bus 1 deregistered

Trying to vfree() nonexistent vm area (c7812000)

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 00:14.0

usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xc7812000, IRQ 10

usb-ohci.c: usb-00:14.0, Acer Laboratories Inc. [ALi] USB 1.1 Controller

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

usb-ohci.c: request interrupt 10 failed

usb.c: USB bus 1 deregistered

Trying to vfree() nonexistent vm area (c7812000)

usb-uhci.c: $Revision: 1.275 $ time 15:46:31 Feb 24 2003

usb-uhci.c: High bandwidth mode enabled

usb-uhci.c: v1.275:USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

eth0: Setting 100mbps full-duplex based on auto-negotiated partner ability 45e1.

bash-2.05a#

```

Uebrigens mittlerweile brennt das MP3-Player Licht, er bekommt also Strom?! Fragt mich nicht warum...

----------

## sieter

1.) ist IRQ 10 vielleicht von was anderem belegt? ->

cat /proc/interrupts

2.)Vielleicht solltest Du mal ins Bios schauen,

IRQ Einstellungen ändern...

----------

## eine Sage

Da triffst du ein riesiges Wissensloch   :Embarassed: 

In der /proc/interrupts steht folgendes:

```

bash-2.05a# cat /proc/interrupts 

           CPU0       

  0:     863017          XT-PIC  timer

  1:       1972          XT-PIC  keyboard

  2:          0          XT-PIC  cascade

  5:        485          XT-PIC  eth0

  6:          1          XT-PIC  acpi

 10:          0          XT-PIC  pc110pad

 11:          0          XT-PIC  ALi Audio Accelerator

 12:      39322          XT-PIC  PS/2 Mouse

 14:      10942          XT-PIC  ide0

 15:          2          XT-PIC  ide1

NMI:          0 

LOC:          0 

ERR:          0

bash-2.05a# 

```

Sieht also belegt aus?!

Was ich aenden sollte im BIOS wuesst ich nicht, wie gesagt, habe davon keine Ahnung, da nie Probleme mit...

Ich guck gleich mal rein, ob ich da was finde was ins Auge faellt und was auch ein Mandrake-Umsteiger aendern koennte   :Wink: 

----------

## sieter

Hm, ja sieht belegt aus.

Scheint das "mouse pad" zu sein, vielleicht kannst Du dem im Bios einen speziellen IRQ zuweisen?

Ansonsten kann man im Normalfall bestimmte IRQ´s reservieren,

frag mich aber nicht, wie das in deinem Bios geht...

----------

## eine Sage

Also hier mal BIOS Infos:

AMIBIOS  HIFLEX

Im PERIPHERAL SETUP:

OnBoard Serial Port   Auto

OnBoard Ir                 2F8/COM2

    Serial Port3 Mode   IrDA

    Serial Port3 IRQ      3

    Serial Port3 DMA    N/A

         IR Transceiver Module Type     N/A

         IR Half-Duplex Time-Out    (Was ist das??) Enabled

OnBpard Parallel Port        Auto

      Parallel Port Mode        EPP-ECP

         EPP Version              1.7

      Parallel Port IRQ           AUTO

      Parallel Port DMA Channel      AUTO

Im Advanced sind noch folgende Optionen:

USB Function                             Enabled

USB Device Legacy Support       Disabled

Letzteres hat folgende Auswahlmoeglichkeiten:

Disabled

No Mice

All Device

Wenn ich All Device anschalte bootet der kernel nicht, weil er irgendetwas nicht in den Speicher laden konnte...

Sagt dir das irgendwas?

----------

## eine Sage

UPDATE:

Habe

Serial Port3 IRQ         3

auf  10 gestellt, nun verschwinden die ganzen Startfehler, ausser 2x Can't find usbcore module.

Nun habe ich nochmal im Kernel nachgesehen, aber keinen usbcore support oder aehnliches gefunden.

Worunter faellt der, was muss ich aktivieren?

----------

## sieter

das usbcore  module gibt´s wenn Du

CONFIG_USB=m

setzt;

sollte aber nicht das Problem sein..

Serial Port 3 auf IRQ 10 zu stellen ist glaub ich auch nicht die Lösung,

dann hast Du den ja wieder belegt.

Aber Probier doch mal folgendes:

1.) module  pc110pad rausnehmen:

rmmod pc110pad

2.) usb laden:

modprobe usb-ohci

kucken, ob´s so geht;

versuch anschließend nochmal, dein

pc110pad zu laden...

----------

## eine Sage

pc110pad ist auch nicht geladen?!

Dem entsprechend auch nicht runterladbar; ich schaetzte das Modul ist fuer das TouchPad verantwortlich? Das funktioniert aber... 

Nun, was nun?

EDIT: Ich seh ja, das es in der interrupts drinsteht, aber 

rmmod: module pc110pad is not loaded

----------

## eine Sage

Hmm, kann niemand dieses Paradoxon erklaeren?

----------

## sieter

Hast Du´s nicht fest im Kernel drin?

Probiers mal als module....    :Wink: 

----------

## eine Sage

Was genau meinst du jetzt? pc110pad oder das USBzeug?

EDIT: ach schon gefunden, kompiiere gerade pc110pad als Modul

----------

## sieter

das pc110pad,

kompiliers mal als module

----------

## eine Sage

ok, sieht nun so aus:

Auf IRQ10 laeuft usb-ohci

Beim Start sagt er aber immernoch usbcore nicht gefunden --> Cant locate...

/dev/sd* existiert nicht

pc110pad ist nun nicht mehr auf einem Port, muss ich wohl in /etc/modules.autoload eintragen?!

Werde gleich mal, falls es helfen koennte, meine aktualisierte .config hochladen... Habe was geaendert, aber nicht im Bereich USB, sondern beim SCSI, aber ich glaube das hat nichts mit zu tun...

EDIT: Kernelconfig steht www.skyprogging.de/d/conf

----------

## sieter

Ok, wenn usb-ohci geladen ist,

passts...  :Smile: 

usbcore ist im kernel drin (CONFIG_USB=y)

das ist aber ok.

so, um deinen usb-player über /dev/sd* ansprechen zu können brauchst du nun noch das module usb-storage:

# modprobe usb-storage

dann sollte es gehn   :Smile: 

danach kannst Du probieren Dein pc110pad zu laden,

dann geht hoffentlich beides...  :Wink: 

----------

## eine Sage

usb-storage geht, mein Pad auch (ohne pc110pad?!)

aber /dev/sd* existiert immernoch nicht....

Hab Player neu angeschlossen, Batterien rausgenommen (bekommt Strom) aber das Verzeichnis gibts nicht

----------

## sieter

Äh, schau doch mal unter

/dev/scsi/* nach...

da sollte dein player zu finden sein...

Hier siehst Du was er als scsi device erkennt:

(Wenn Du ide-scsi als module hast vorher laden (sg))

cat /proc/scsi/scsi

so, und wenn er da nix hat, schau ob der usb-controller

das device erkennt:

cat /proc/bus/usb/devices

----------

## eine Sage

 *sieter wrote:*   

> Äh, schau doch mal unter
> 
> /dev/scsi/* nach...
> 
> da sollte dein player zu finden sein...
> ...

 

Leer...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hier siehst Du was er als scsi device erkennt:
> 
> (Wenn Du ide-scsi als module hast vorher laden (sg))
> ...

 

Attached devices: none

[/quote]

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> so, und wenn er da nix hat, schau ob der usb-controller
> 
> das device erkennt:
> ...

 

Da drin stehen jede Menge Sachen, allerdings keine wirklich Aussagekraeftigen, ausser (Z. 5)

S: Product=USB OHCI Root Hub

und darunter die Seriennummer...

----------

## sieter

Hm, ja wenn /dev/scsi leer ist,

dann ist da auch nix attached   :Smile: 

hast Du die scsi treiber geladen ?

modprobe sg war das glaub ich...

----------

## eine Sage

Die sind alle fest drin (Wenn das noch mehr Module werden, vergess ich wieder die Haelfte   :Laughing:  )

Vielleicht habe ich da was falsch gemacht beim SCSI?

Hier die Config dafuer:

```
# SCSI support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_SD_EXTRA_DEVS=40

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_SR_EXTRA_DEVS=2

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG_QUEUES=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1740 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AM53C974 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CPQFCTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_DMA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C7xx is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX=y

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=4

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=32

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_SYNC=20

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_PROFILE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_IOMAPPED is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_PQS_PDS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_SYMBIOS_COMPAT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2220I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SEAGATE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SIM710 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

```

----------

## sieter

Scsi generic support muß rein!!!

vielleicht hab ich´s übersehen,

muß aber heißen:

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=m (oder y wenn Du kein module willst)

muß jetzt aber ins Theater,

bissl Kulturreinziehen    :Cool: 

bis denne...

----------

## eine Sage

Ok, generic ist zwar drin, aber ich machs nochmal als Modul.

Als Edit dann das Ergebniss (so hoffnungslos es auch scheint)

Bis morgen dann   :Laughing: 

----------

## sieter

Hab von Leuten gehört, bei denen es nur mit scsi-generic als 

modul lief,

ist also noch Hoffnung   :Smile: 

----------

## eine Sage

Also: Als Modul kompiliert, gebootet

modprobe sg

modprobe usb-ohci

/dev/scsi ist leer 

/dev sowieso

Sonst nichts neues... muss ich vielleicht Low-Level Treiber angeben?

----------

## sieter

nicht das ich wüsste,

modprobe usb-storage mußt Du noch machen    :Smile: 

Ach ja, hast Du dein cdrom mit ide-scsi

schonmal laufen lassen?

dann sollte zumindest unter /dev/scsi was zu finden sein...

sonst fällt mir langsam auch nix mehr ein...

----------

## eine Sage

Mein Cdromlaufwerk funktioniert wunderbar, muss nur von Hand mounten (nicht in fstab).

Beim Start, wenn er meint er starte USB und PCI hotplugging und dann 2 x sagt er finde usbcore nicht, da geht das Licht des Players an, also reagiert er.

Aber auch wenn das Cdrom gemountet ist, ist /dev/scsi leer...

Und er meint bei mount

usbdevfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbdevfs (rw)

Muss ich vielleicht das fs noch einbacken? Ich schaetze mal er hat fat32 (vfat), aber das ist drinn.

----------

## sieter

das er usbcore nicht findet heißt, 

das Du´s im Kernel hast,

macht ja aber nix, da usb-ohci geladen wird.

Mit dem Dateisystem hat´s nix zu tun (noch nicht ...  :Wink:  ),

da ja erstmal das Gerät selbst da sein muß.

(Unter /dev/scsi/ mein ich...)

Das cdrom hast Du aber nicht mit

ide-scsi laufen, oder?

ich meine als bootoption ide-scsi=/dev/hdc (<- was immer auch dein cdrom ist hier einsetzen) mitgeben und das cdrom dann als /dev/sr0 ansprechen...

dann sollte auch was unter /dev/scsi zu finden sein,

vielleicht geht das danach mit sg und usb-storage  :Rolling Eyes: 

cu

sieter

----------

## eine Sage

Da das auf dem Laptop nicht so relevant ist habe ich es mal mit meinem Desktoprechner probiert.

-USB-zeug als module in den kernel

-hotplug installiert

-in /etc/modules.autolaod:

usbcore

usb-ohci

usb-storage

-SCSI-Zeug in den Kernel (fest)

Alles ohne Fehlermeldungen gegangen, alles startet korrekt.

dmesg sagt am Ende:

...

usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage Support registered.

...

hub.c: new USB device 00:07.4-2, assigned address 2

usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod/ 0xaa9/0x1801) is not claimed by any driver.

...

Allerdings kein /dev/s*, /dev/scsi/ ist leer,  in der /proc/bus gibt es usb nicht.

Das Laempchen leuchtet.

Was nun? Ich habe doch alles richtig gemacht?!

----------

## eine Sage

hm. Scheine ein hoffnungsloser Fall zu sein.

Habs nicht geschafft, weder beim Desktop noch beim Laptop.

Dabei muss das doch alles richtig sein...

Alle SCSI Sachen fest im Kernel

Das USB Zeug als Module, beim Start geladen (usbcore, usb-ohci, usb-storage)

Das hotplugg ding installiert

Alles startet auch vernuenftig, aber es gibt keinen Inhalt in /dev/scsi...

Leute, was mach ich falsch? Liegt es am Player? Das ist ein sehr billiges Teil gewesen...?

Ansonsten weiss ich nicht, ich muss das schaffen!

Sage

(erbittet schon wieder Hilfe)

----------

